# 1991 Sentra Tranny Problem



## txvip (Dec 28, 2005)

I have purchased a 1991 Nissan Sentra with the RL4 automatic trannsmission. The transmission works great when I first start and drive the car from about 15 to 30 minutes. Then I begin to loose reverse. All the other gears work fine all the time, But reverse gradually fades out. It keeps working after the 30 minutes if I put it in reverse and rev the engine up to over 5000 rpm, then it will kick in, but after about an hour of driving , it won't go in reverse no matter what I do. I turn the car off, let it cool, and reverse works again. I run a tranny flush through it, and changed the fluid and filter and it didn't help or make it worse, still the same. No signs of overheating, and fluid level is perfect. What could be causing this? I would greatly appreciate any advice..Also no trouble codes stored for the transmission. Car has the 1.6 engine with 90,000 miles.


----------



## GA16DEHORNET (Aug 29, 2005)

have u tried changing the fluid?


----------



## txvip (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes I did change the fluid and filter. I used Dextron 3 fluid like I was told at the parts store. Didn't make the problem better or worse. just the same. Thanks for reply.


----------



## GA16DEHORNET (Aug 29, 2005)

txvip said:


> Yes I did change the fluid and filter. I used Dextron 3 fluid like I was told at the parts store. Didn't make the problem better or worse. just the same. Thanks for reply.



try something transmission additive or cleaning additive, sounds like it might be some debris, dirt or grime gettin in the linkage, or valve body. i had a friend that had the same problem in a turbo dodge and he used a tranny cleaning additive and the problem went away. i believe it was a slick 50 product.


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

im bettin on a valve body like ga16hornet said , my dads mini van is doing the same thing right now and hes pretty sure its his valve body clogged up or has a torn o ring from debris


----------



## txvip (Dec 28, 2005)

Yes I had added an additive when I changed the fluid and filter, susposed to be a good product made by Lucas Co. Anyways didn't help either. But A friend of mine told me to try pouring some denatured alcohol in it, and I did, and it works....until the alcohol evaporates. I had it shifting into reverse for a whole day! So I am betting that it has to be in the valve body also. But I don't know if I should keep pouring in the alcohol or not, will alcohol damage anything else like the rubber parts? I knowthe alcohol should clean the valve body, but I don't want to damage anything else in the process, Thanks for the replies and any other suggestions.


----------



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

You can have the Nissan Dealer perform the BG tranny Flush. That BG stuff is the best in the world. BG makes all kinds of flushes and are the best. I used the BG 44K in the fuel tank and it cleaned all of the piston tops to where you can read the stamped numbers on the piston tops. No kidding, I bet the Tranny power flush will make a difference. 

But here is the thing. you need to get a Nissan Shop manual and look up the troubleshooting guides on the symptoms. It will tell you the possible problems. If the bands are shot in the tranny, then junk it. if the valve body is clogged, you can remove it and clean it out. varnish may clog the parts in it. If its always maintained, then no issue. 

I do have a tranny for sale for 200.00 in the ads. You have to pay for freight and its not cheap. If you live near PA, I can meet you. 

Chris 92 classic


----------



## Slacky (May 31, 2004)

im in ct, gettin a b13 parts car with a blown head gasket, keepin the engine but the tranny is auto so if your close and u want it i will let u know wheni get it unless sunnysentra is closer to u


----------



## 01strat4g64 (Jan 7, 2006)

u could do a manual swap and have less to worry about.I have a 5spd for sale.


----------



## rx7racr (Jan 25, 2004)

Slacky said:


> im in ct, gettin a b13 parts car with a blown head gasket, keepin the engine but the tranny is auto so if your close and u want it i will let u know wheni get it unless sunnysentra is closer to u


I'm in CT - if he doesn't want it, I might! 

what mileage on the trans? where in CT? 

[email protected] to get in touch with me


----------

